
Lawmakers Don't Grasp the Sacred Tech Law They Want to Gut - taylorbuley
https://www.wired.com/story/lawmakers-dont-grasp-section-230/
======
airstrike
Thanks for providing additional support to my pet argument that lawmakers
should be required to hold a Law degree, for obvious reasons. I find it truly
puzzling that others don't agree with this.

